# Wonder Dogs / Pups



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone have a recommendation for hole spacing to effectively using these. I'm making a carving jig and I am trying to decide if I will use a 3" or a 4" grid. I will be using a pair of wonder pups and a fence system similar to a bench hook.










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31129&cat=1,41637,41645&ap=1

Top view and side view. Yellow circles are the dog holes. Dark blue if the fence.










I looked in the instructions and did not see any recommendations. Though there are a number of interesting ideas for using them in the instructions that I had not thought of…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

The closer the better. trust me on this. Less time turning screws more time carving.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

RG, do you think closer than 3"?


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

A lot depends upon the work pieces that are going to be held. If they are regular shapes, square or rectangular, then you can use a larger spacing, if you are going to have irregular shapes, then a smaller spacing is useful. I would have thought that 2 1/2" spacing, although more work (holes), would give you the maximum flexibility.

You are only going to make one of these - it should last you a very, very long time.

As for adjusting the wonder dogs quickly, just spin then like a "Football Rattle" - I do not think it will work on the "Pups" though, not enough mass.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, the Pups spin just fine..
Wayne I'm not doing carving, but one thing with the dogs n' pups and such on my bench is to use spacers. My dog holes are about 8 inches apart mostly, the ones running on the short side of the bench are closer.
When I'm clamping smaller items, it's a quick reach to the bottom shelf on my bench for a spacer or wedge
to fill the gap.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

3" grid would do just fine.


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

There's a pretty clever bench hook design in one of the recent PWW issues (June, IIRC). I just bought the materials to make one, and it's designed around 2.5" spacing for the Pups.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I will have to check out the PWW issue. I went ahead and layed it out with 3" spacing. I think it will be fine. I'm trying to decide if I want to drill it by hand or use the drill press. Currently access to the drill press is difficult.


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

You can make a base with wider holes and then make a smaller base that fits on the first one with smaller holes. Kind of like a bench on a bench theory. I have thought of making one like this I just need to get around to it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The pups are pretty versatile. I can see the ability to do a lot with them. The ability to screw stuff to them is interesting as well. I will probably post a review when I get finished with my carving fixture.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like newplane's idea. I've made a few of these jigs to drop into my limited dogholes. I resorted to sticking the dogs in the holes, laying the jig on top, and blasting away with a brad nailer, generally aiming for the dog.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Why not try a couple of different spacings on some scrap first? Go with 3, 4 or even 5" and see what works. You might find 2 1/2 to be optimum


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I went with 3" after looking around some think it is going to work fine. I have drill a few pocket holes and do some sanding…


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

wayne c , let me know how it turns out i plan on making one for using on my ship while im deployed.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It worked out pretty well at 3"


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have them and I made my holes 3" (about half the total travel distance on the dogs/pups). You want the holes less than the travel distance or you risk having to use spacers on some projects. I also found anything less than the 3" ran into being too close sometimes.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Is that the Grammercy hold down? I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on a pair. How do you like it?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It is and it works great. I have a pair of them…. I purchased them to use in saw benches… I still need to build my benches. 

Walk => Clean Shop => get back to my project list. 7 more weeks of crutches.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Time to work on you carving skills.


----------

